# Dog Training Assessment & Therapy Triumphs!!! <3



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I've had two dog training assessments in the past month. One where I had to demonstrate various training techniques, the other my dog had to target (touch) a small square of paper.

I actually didn't feel too anxious about the first one. I thought I would feel a lot worse but it was funny bc my psychologist and I actually went through talking about it being the day of the assessment and processing my thoughts and feelings so maybe this helped too.

The second assessment I just thought I'm prepared Simba is fully trained to target on the object so it should be all good and I should pass.

I passed both assessments BTW:boogie

My psychologist getting me to actively "notice" what is happening to me physically when I am anxious. The idea is that when you are just observing the anxiety lessens. Now she is getting me to focus on thoughts I tell myself and stories I tell myself about myself that I believe that are just my thoughts and I have the power to control and change them if they are harming me.

Also she does a process called EMDR, some of you guys will be familiar with this, if not I will explain. Basically EMDR is a technique of simulating REM sleep patterns while you are awake. It helps you process your thoughts effectively.

It was great today because I started talking about an abusive relationship, was in a really dark place, by the end I was thinking I'm never going to let anyone treat me like crap again!!!!

SO yeah you can say I've had a few Triumphs over SA lately
YAY let's all kick SA's arse


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


> ^ aww my post didn't show up? here:


Ohhh Anymouse I love this!! Thank you so much I will cherish this forever!!
It is so cute and so gratifying!!! Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


>


This is awesome, too, Thanks heaps Anymouse :kiss:kiss


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Awww I really love this, too. Thanks soo much Anymouse for all your pics and lovely comments  It really means a lot to me!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats, Catherine!!! That must have been quite the challenge!!!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Congrats, Catherine!!! That must have been quite the challenge!!!


Thanks Neptunus It was. I like the fact that I can post it here and maybe help someone who is struggling to gain confidence to do something and maybe my post will inspire them. It's awesome


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


> :heart
> 
> white wolvenlike polarbear dogs are badass and so i'm biased to your simba posts but also, proud of you in your training of your brain as well... that rem thing also sounds badass i'd love to try it!!!!!! i'll look into it *thread subscribe* :heart


Yes, everyone loves Simba!! The EMDR is quite good yeah I'd encourage you to look into it. CHeers Anymouse  Love your work!!!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


> ^ yeah, i've never even heard of that EMDR! and i want to train dogs! :yay


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I hadn't heard of it before my psychologist told me about it. You want to train dogs, too eh?? :b Cool. Maybe there is a course in your area that you can do to become a dog trainer. Look into it, anymouse Seriously you don't want to look back and regret all the things you wanted to do but didn't for whatever reason. What are you doing at the moment? Working? Studying? Nothing?


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


> ^ sas'ing... of course!


^^^^^^^^^^
Addicted to SAS, much :teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

anymouse said:


> ^ :rain seriously. but i am working, yes. i just got a gig working on a promotional video for a local company! :yay so, the answer is, multimedia. :heart


^^^^^^^^^
Yeah I think you would be awesome at doing that, hun


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

What do you want to know, hun???


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Hahahaa You'll need to be more specific. There is so much involved I don't know where to start!!! LMFAO


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Meaning how to stop excessive barking???


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

What have you been told so far??? And pls bear with me if I start one of those threads coz it will take awhile


----------

